# Wie gut wird WoW mit folgendem PC laufen?



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte mir in den kommenden Wochen einen neuen Rechner anschaffen, da mein alter eine echte Hardwarekrüge ist.
Nur als alleinstehender Azubi hat man ja nicht die Kohle um mal eben den IMBA-PC für 1000 Euro ranzuholen. Fürs selber zusammenbauen hab ich keinen Plan von, kenne auch keinen der das machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leistung meines aktuellen PCs:

AMD Sempron Prozessor 2800+    1.61 GHz
ATI Radeon HD 3850 mit 256 MB
2,00 GB RAM

Habe bei Saturn einen vom Preis ansprechenden Rechner gefunden:

iIntel i3 530 mit 2,93 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher:  4096 MB
Grafikkarte:  ATI HD 5450 mit 512 MB

Hier nochmal der ausführliche Link


*Habe auch noch bei Amazon einen gefunden!*


hier der post ---->> KLICK!


Denk mal der bei Amazon ist ehern zu empfehlen!??


Nun meine Frage an die fachkundigen Leute unter Euch:

Wie gut wird eurer Meinung nach, WoW bei normaler Grafikeinstellung/niedriger Grafikeinstellung laufen?! (FPS etc.)
Was haltet ihr allgemein von der Leistung zum WoW zocken?

Hab davon echt keine Ahnung, würde mich über Antowrten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich zur Zeit im Raid immer mit 10 FPS oder auch 5 durch die Kante eier und mich das langsam aber sicher zur Weissglut treibt....

P.S.: Wenn ihr Vorschläge zu ähnlichen PCs habt, in der selben Preisklasse, dann immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. März 2010)

Mein Pc hatt nur ein wenig mehr an Leistung und es geht alles Problemlos ^^
Du solltest mit dem Pc sorglos zocken können da kann dir höchstens deine Internetleitung einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen ^^


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Mein Pc hatt nur ein wenig mehr an Leistung und es geht alles Problemlos ^^
> Du solltest mit dem Pc sorglos zocken können da kann dir höchstens deine Internetleitung einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen ^^



also zur zeit habe ich DSL 2000, aber DSL 16000 ist bereits geplant wenn ich Vertrag verlängern kann im April.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. März 2010)

ItchyDD schrieb:


> also zur zeit habe ich DSL 2000, aber DSL 16000 ist bereits geplant wenn ich Vertrag verlängern kann im April.



Ich habe DSL 3000 und hatte früher einen ähnlichen Pc wie du momentan, damit gabs Probleme wie du sie auch hast ^^
Aber seid dem ich meinen neuen Pc habe der dem, den du dir holen willst, auch ziemlich ähnelt sollte das kein Problem sein.
Selbst mit DSL 2000 wird alles reibungslos laufen und ich bin schon fast wieder neidisch den in meinem Kaf gibt es keine Aussicht auf DSL 16000 ^^

Also mach dir keine Gedanken reicht locker für WoW ^^
Wirst auch alles auf "Ultra High" spielen können.


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

biste dir da sicher? ULTRA-HIGH oO
was ist den bei deinem rechner besser?


----------



## Anato (1. März 2010)

Meine Meinung dazu.. für 500euro kannste dir schon nen dualcore besorgen (also 2kernprozessoren). Ansonsten müssten 3ghz für wow locker auskommen (zock momentan auch noch mitn 1,8ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ändert sich aber auch bald, bekomm dann nen 2,5 dualcore). Ansonsten müssen es keine 4GB Ram sein (ddr² oder ddr³?)
würde lieber nach mehr als 512MB Grafikspeicher gucken, verkürzt dann wunderbar ladezeiten weil alles im speicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ist für das Geld auch locker drin denke mal. Hätt ich mein Geld damals net versoffen hätt ich mir son teil für 300euro gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Anato Amaris 

ps.: würde dir auch einen zusammenbauen, oder dir dabei helfen, so schwer ist es nicht hab selbst auch alles selbst beigebracht.


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu.. für 500euro kannste dir schon nen dualcore besorgen (also 2kernprozessoren). Ansonsten müssten 3ghz für wow locker auskommen (zock momentan auch noch mitn 1,8ghz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[font=Arial, sans-serif]Anzahl der physikalischen Prozessorkerne 2


[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]PC-Welt Teschniche Daten LINK
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]Laut der Tabelle sind das doch 2 Kerne? also müssten es doch insgesamt 6 GHz sein?![/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]oder sind die beide zusammen schon 3 GHz?![/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Anato (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vergess was ich gesagt habe, damit kannste alles auf max stellen sogar die Schatten *sabber*
Und wegen des Grafikspeichers....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das verarbeitet der CPU eh zu schnell als das sich Speichern lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne also dann biste gut beraten, für wow mehr als einmal ausreichend zumindest ohne schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bzzzu (1. März 2010)

Mein Rat: geh einfach zum netten Verkäufer und lass dich ausführlich beraten. Frag v.a. danach, ob der PC eine eigene Grafikkarte besitzt oder ob diese auf dem Mainboard integriert ist (sog. Onboard-Grafikkarte). Davon ist eher abzuraten, da eine onboard-Karte i.d.R. seinen Grafikspeicher teilweise vom RAM bezieht, was deutlich langsamer ist. Im Zweifel dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und in eine Einbaugrafikkarte investieren. Ansonsten sieht der PC ganz gut aus, um vernünftig mit mittleren Grafikeinstellungen 25er-Raids zu bestreiten. Aber wie gesagt, lieber nochmal vor Ort beim Verkäufer nachfragen, dann klappt's auch mit WoW ;-)


----------



## Anato (1. März 2010)

Er reicht meiner Meinung nach auch aus, um auf voller leistung diese raids zu bestreiten. Dafür sorgen die massig Ram.


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

Dazu hatte ich schon mal so einen netten Saturn Mitarbeiter gefragt. Der meinte es ist keine onboard graka


----------



## TheCelina (1. März 2010)

Naja im Grunde kann man schlecht sagen wie gut WoW auf welchem PC läuft, kommt sehr darauf an wie viele Addons etc. du laufen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (1. März 2010)

500&#8364; ist zuviel..
Der i3 ist ok, aber auch der kleinste aus der neuen Serie (i3, i5, i7)..
Die Radeon HD5450 ist *KEINE* Gamer Grafikkarte..
Hier ein Test dazu: http://www.computerb...rformancerating

Schau dir den Benchmark an..

Die Radeon HD5450 ist eine Low Profile Grafikkarte für Mini PCs ala HTPC etc. oder Office Rechner
mit mehreren Monitoren..


Am besten gehst du in ein Fachgeschäft und lässt dich beraten.
Saturn und Media Markt sind gute Geschäfte wenn es um Waschmachinen oder sowas geht.
Aber man darf nicht vergessen das es keine Fachmärkte sind, das Personal dort kann auch so nett sein, keine Frage,
die meisten (nicht alle) sind Kaufleute und kein Fachpersonal..


----------



## Durag Silberbart (1. März 2010)

Meine Persönliche Empfehlung: Kein PC von Saturn oder Media-Markt ect.
Ich hatte einmal einen vom Media-Markt. 599 Euro. Sehr guter Preis und Leistung. Nach etwa 6 Monaten Graphikkarten Probleme. Wurde zu warm wegen zu schwachem Lüfter. Hin zum Media-Markt (Gehört der selben Kette an) Der Mann der für Garantie Fälle zuständig war "Müssen wir einschicken. Können wir vor Ort nichts machen".
PC war fast 3 Wochen weg. Zurück mit neuer etwas besserer Graphikkarte kostenlos. 

Aber 3 Wochen ohne PC war nicht mein Ding. Meine letzten PC sind von Atelco die haben für kleinigkeiten eine Werkstatt vor Ort. Sogar für Fremd PC. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Einiges was nicht so ganz okay ist der Preis. Er ist natürlich höher als die beim Saturn und oder Media-Markt. Aber Kundendienst Allgemeiner Service sind für mich Top in Ordnung.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. März 2010)

Schatten und multisampling ausmachen dann läuft WoW auf jeden Rechner(nagut älter als 2-3 jahre sollte er nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## bzzzu (1. März 2010)

Trotzdem würde ich in jedem Falle von Onboard-Grafik abraten, grade im Hinblick auf Cataclysm und die dann u.U. erhöhten Hardwareanforderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. März 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich in jedem Falle von Onboard-Grafik abraten, grade im Hinblick auf Cataclysm und die dann u.U. erhöhten Hardwareanforderungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Onboard sowieso niemals da kannst du locker mal 3-4 Graka generationen runterrechnen


----------



## Anato (1. März 2010)

Onboard ist es sicher nicht.
Und vorstellen das es Addons schaffen, deine Leistung so stark zu senken, da müsstest du entweder sehr wenig leistung haben oder dutzende von Addons gleichzeitig laufen.

Ich habe wie gesagt einen 1,8ghz prozessor und eine 40euronen graka (name unwürdig zu nennen) und bis auf schatten und sichtweiter alles auf hoch (nur bei 25er zauberpartikel kleiner stellen) ansonsten keine probleme und addons habe ich auch einige, bartender, big wigs, recount, Opie, etc. und habe nie einen unterschied gemerkt ob die an oder aus waren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Naja im Grunde kann man schlecht sagen wie gut WoW auf welchem PC läuft, kommt sehr darauf an wie viele Addons etc. du laufen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe so gut wie keine addons am laufen, nur die Standard Sachen. Recount, dbm, omen etc.

Was die graka an geht, für Wow wird sie dich bestimmt reichen, wegen mir muss die Grafik noch nichtmal auf high end gestellt sein. Wichtig ist halt, das im 25er das geruckel aufhört. Und die graka kann ich ja wenn mal das Portmonee wieder dick ist immer noch aufrüsten


----------



## Thufeist (1. März 2010)

Viel Ram hin oder her, CPU ist auch ansich ok, aber eben die kleinste aus der Serie.
Aber mit der Grafikkarte wirst du keinen Spass in irgendeinem Spiel haben.
Die HD5450 ist sogar langsamer als deine HD3850..


Und 500&#8364; sind einfach zuviel..


----------



## bzzzu (1. März 2010)

Naja, an den AddOns wird's, wie schon gesagt, nicht scheitern. Die belasten wenn eher RAM oder CPU und das is ja beides voll ausreichend. Der Tip mit Atelco (bzw. generell einem PC-Fachgeschäft) statt Saturn is übrigens gar nicht schlecht, da kann man sich individuell einen PC zusammenstellen und -bauen lassen und dabei durchaus mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld erhalten. Natürlich nur sinnvoll, wenn du einen in der Nähe hast wo du hingehn kannst.


----------



## Sprigg (1. März 2010)

Jepp, für 500Euro bekommst besseres.

Schau dir mal den Link an, da hast verschiedene Konfigurationen aufgelistet, mit denen du def. glücklicher wirst.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215394


MFG Spriggan


----------



## Erypo (1. März 2010)

also im prinzip solltest du mit dem pc mit mittleren einstellungen in wow im 25er raid keine probleme haben


du müsstest dir aber noch die genauen daten von dem pc holen und schaun ob z.B. der chipsatz überhaupt gut genug für den prozessor ist

sprich ob der prozessor überhaupt seine ganze leistung erbringen kann und nicht von der anderen hardware eingeschränkt wird.

die festplatte sollte natürlich auch ausreichend schnell sein und vl sollte man auch schaun ob das system ausreichend gekühlt wird.

bei grafikkarte ram und prozessor versteht sich von alleine das man sich da erkundigt


wieso das ganze? 

ganz einfach. weil bei günstigen angeboten meistens da gespart wird wo der kunde nicht drauf achtet wie das z.b. beim chipsatz oft der fall ist.

die meisten wissen nicht mal was das ist und wofür er gut ist.


einfach immer jede komponente überprüfen und im internet vergleichen und tests anschaun 


so far 
greets Høstille


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

Hardcore zocker bin ich ja nicht. Wow ist das einzige game was ich spiele.


Wurde den meine aktuelle graka besser zu empfehlen sein als die des pcs von Saturn?


----------



## Thufeist (1. März 2010)

Trotzdem ist die HD5450 langsamer als die, die du aktuell hast..
Und 500&#8364; sind immer noch zuviel..


----------



## Sprigg (1. März 2010)

Lass die Finger von dem Teil, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Such dir einen "PC_Komponenten Verkäufer" raus zb.: Hardwareversand.

Konfig. dir dort einen PC +Zusammenbau und du hast mehr davon und zwar aus dem Grund, das du Teile kaufst, die "aktuell" sind und du weist, was du im PC hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 



Grüßele

Spriggan


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

Hab bei amazon noch einen für den selben preis gefunden....


amazon link


----------



## kingmurpy (1. März 2010)

Naja die Grafikkarte ist ja nicht wirklich der hit. Hab mal beim Händler meines vertrauens nachgeschaut (klick), dort steht sie sei gut für wow
aber sehr warscheinlich auf low einstellungen. Ich würde dir die Nvidia GeForce GTX 285 empfehlen, die hab ich auch und wow läuft super,
beim cpu würde ich darauf achten das er dual oder quadcore hat. Bei mir läuft wow im ultra grafik modus sehr gut, so 30 bis 50 fps in Dalaran,
hab allerdings auch 8 gb ram und ein 3,2 Ghz quadcore cpu.
meine empfehlung, such dir die teile raus die du willst und Baue ihn selber zusammen.
*
*


----------



## araber909 (1. März 2010)

der pc ist viel zu teuer, für die schwache leistung die er bietet. aber wow sollte damit problemlos (flüssig) laufen (auflösung: max. 1240*1024 und die schatteneinstellung ausschalten)


----------



## araber909 (1. März 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die HD5450 langsamer als die, die du aktuell hast..



bullshit


----------



## Pucaacup (1. März 2010)

hi, ich habe mir vor einem jahr ein pc für ca.600€ bei http://www.xmx.de/shop/mainpage_nvidia.php bestellt.
anfangs dachte ich mhh ob die pc`s übers internet kaufen ka, da ein freund sich ein paar monate vorher bei einem anderen anbieter
einen pc für 1800€ bestellt hat und schon nach wenigen wochen erste probleme hatte , die immer wieder kamen.
habe mich entschieden mir trotzdem einen zukaufen und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.
das einzigste aber kleinere problem war, dass ich mir die ganzen treiber für win7 übers internet suchen musste.

konnte bis jetzt auch alle spiele auf max einstellung spielen wie, wow, codmd2, dragon agr origins, nfs shift und mass effect 2.



und lass dich nicht von schlechten bewertungen über onlineverkäufer abschrecken, da man meistens mehr negative als postive bewertungen findet.
das liegt daran, dass die die schlechte erfahrungen gemacht eher ihre meinungen sagen/schreiben als die die zufrieden mit ihren einkauf waren.

schau einfach mal im internet dort gibt es viel bessere angebot als im normalen laden.


----------



## jeef (1. März 2010)

Also das System oben was du bei Satur gefunden hast.
Damit wird WoW schon okay laufen aber der Preis ist halt Abzocke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie bei jedem Komplett System das man sich "EGAL" wo kauft.

Es ist 4Uhr und ich will pennen daher
guck dir mal den Post hier an! bin zufaul zu so später Stunde noch was selber rauszusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beispiel Systeme dort sind alle sehr gut und Preis/Leistungstechnisch ohne Manko...würde die dir wenn ich
jetzt ein bissel mehr Zeit hätte wohl zu 85% die selben Komponenten empfehlen!

hardwareversand.de oder bestseller-computer.de haben meist alle Komponenten, so dass man keine 
Bestellungen bei 2-3 Händlern machen muss um Versand zusparen und alles aufeinmal zu kriegen. Zudem sind die
Preise dort mehr als okay und liefern sehr schnell.

Da du nen Komplettsystem rausgesucht hattest denke ich mal willst nicht selber zusammen bauen
dann kannste das dort gegen Aufpreis 10-20euro kp genau,nie gemacht^^ auch beantragen!

Alles nach mir ist Spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8


----------



## PTY (1. März 2010)

Egal wie "fett" dein PC sein wird, du wirst dich trotzdem durch Dalaran/Tausendwinter ruckeln. Ich habe einen Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 mit einer Nvidia GTX 260 und 3 GB RAM und komme in Dalaran zur Prime-Time trotzdem nur auf 30-40fps. In Tausendwinter je nach teilnehmender Spieleranzahl sogar zeitweise nur auf 20-30fps. Überall sonst konstant 60fps (mit VSync). Das liegt zum einen an der veralteten WoW-Grafik-Engine, die kaum neuen Techniken einsetzt (dafür aber auch auf älteren PCs noch läuft) und stark auf die CPU geht, zum anderen an die völlig überlasteten WoW-Server. Die HL²-Source-Engine beispielsweise, die ja genauso alt ist, wie die WoW-Engine, läuft dagegen auf High absolut flüssig mit 300fps (ohne VSync). Auch das wesentlich anspruchsvollere und neuere Crysis läuft bei mir ruckelfrei mit 60fps (mit VSync), auf Ultra-High mit 40-50fps. Anzumerken ist noch, das WoW derzeit immer noch nur maximal 2 CPU-Kerne voll auslasten kann. Eine Quad-CPU bringt hier also auch nicht sonderlich viel, außer man will beim Zocken H.264-Videos codieren.

Den größten Geschwindigkeitsschub bekommt man derzeit eher durch die Anschaffung einer SSD. Dies beseitigt jedoch nicht die typischen Dalaran/Tausendwinter-Ruckler, sondern verringert lediglich die Ladezeiten in WoW enorm. Der Login dauert nur wenige Sekunden und in Dalaran sind nach dem Login fast instant alle Spieler sofort sichtbar. Vor allem, wenn beim Reisen durch die Welt von Warcraft nachgeladen werden muss, bringt eine SSD sehr viel, da hier dann keine Lade-Ruckler mehr auftreten.

Bei einem guten PC bringt übrigens der Umstieg auf Windows 7 gute 5-10fps in WoW mehr. Warum das so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber seit ich von XP auf Windows 7 umgestiegen bin, sind die Frameraten von 20-30fps in Dalaran auf 30-40fps gestiegen.

Möglicherweise wird sich das Dalaran-Geruckel mit Cataclysm erledigt haben, weil hierfür ein größeres Grafik-Update zu erwarten ist.

Mein Tip daher: kauf dir für 200-300 EUR lieber eine SSD, genieße den Geschwindigkeitsschub und warte mit dem neuen PC bis Cataclysm.



ItchyDD schrieb:


> Ich habe so gut wie keine addons am laufen, nur die Standard Sachen. Recount, dbm, omen etc. [..]


Dumm nur, das gerade Recount aber auch DBM die Resourcenfresser Nr.1 sind. Schaut euch mal an, welche Daten Recount alles mitloggt und wie groß die Datenbank-Datei von Recount wird (Recount.lua). Da kommen pro Raid mal locker 40-50 MB zusammen. Nicht nur, das diese sich dann auch im Arbeitsspeicher befinden (Peanuts), aber dank der automatischen Backup-Funktion bei AddOns wird bei jedem WoW-Login die Recount.lua.bak erzeugt, die eine Kopie des Originals ist. D.h. bei jedem Login werden die 40-50 MB nicht nur immer gelesen, sondern auch noch einmal weggeschrieben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das die Daten im Arbeitsspeicher auch noch von dem AddOn verwaltet werden müssen.


----------



## ItchyDD (1. März 2010)

also ich mach mal frech nen doppelpost:

*hab bei amazon nen anderen rechner gefunden, für den selben preis*

was meint ihr zu dem hier -----> KLICK!


----------



## Snek2009 (1. März 2010)

hmm früher is das spiel doch auf jedem schrottpc gelaufen gabs da n grafikupdate ? xD

acht ja der sieht doch schonmal net schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

Ich hoffe du liest die antwort noch auch wenn sie gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit unten steht.

KAUF DIR KEINEN FERTIGEN PC.  

sobald du auch nur 1gb mehr ram selbst reipackst is die garantie vom ganzen rechner futsch. bestell dir die teile, dann haste jeweils einzeln garantie und das nachrüsten bzw zurückschicken von einzelnen komponenten is möglich.

vorallem is dein rechner wenn er mal deffect ist, erst mal 2 wochen in reperatur.

bei mindfactory.de kannst zb ein kaputtes teil zurück schicken und en neues bestellen, das is ne sache von  tagen und schon is das neue teil da.


----------



## Resch (1. März 2010)

Also der von Amazon ist schon besser, aber veraltet und auch zu teuer. Wie wärs wenn d mal auf den Link klickst.

Dort gibts einen 450€ PC. Stell dir den so bei Hardwareversand oder Alternate zusammen und lass ihn dir zusammengebaut leifern. Damit hast du viel mehr freude und das maximalste aus deinem Geld raus geholt.


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Also der von Amazon ist schon besser, aber veraltet und auch zu teuer. Wie wärs wenn d mal auf den Link klickst.
> 
> Dort gibts einen 450&#8364; PC. Stell dir den so bei Hardwareversand oder Alternate zusammen und lass ihn dir zusammengebaut leifern. Damit hast du viel mehr freude und das maximalste aus deinem Geld raus geholt.



wer bei sich bei amazon über hohe preise beschwert und dann alternate empiehlt hat auch nich mal alle nüsse anner palme... sry aber anders kann ich das beim besten willen nicht ausdrücken


----------



## langer86 (1. März 2010)

lol^^
gleichen prozzi und ram haste wie noch vor 2 wochen...
ok Graka hab ich ne GF9600GT
habe jetzt folgendes:

AMD Phenom2 X2 550 BE (ca.80,-)

Gigbyte GA-770TA U3 (ca.80,-) 

4GB Kit Corsair DDR3 RAM (ca.100,-)


macht unterm strich 260,- für grundsolide technik.

hab im 25er selbst mit erhöhten einstellungen jetzt 30-50fps
und ich hab viele große addons laufen wie PitBull z.B.

ordern kannste dir das bei hoh.de funktioniert dort 1a und bist auch recht günstig dabei.

denk eventuell auch irgendwann mal an ne schnellere HDD 


hoffe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> wer bei sich bei amazon über hohe preise beschwert und dann alternate empiehlt hat auch nich mal alle nüsse anner palme... sry aber anders kann ich das beim besten willen nicht ausdrücken



wenn ich den editbutton mal finden würde -.-


naja wenn du den optimalen preis rausholen willst stellste dir den rechner per www.geizhals.at/de   oder über mindfactory.de ,was bei geizhals allerdings als auch als händler angebene ist, zusammen.  alternate is übrigens bei den meisten produkten auf geizhals.at mit dem preis noch weit schlechter als amazon.


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

langer86 schrieb:


> lol^^
> gleichen prozzi und ram haste wie noch vor 2 wochen...
> ok Graka hab ich ne GF9600GT
> habe jetzt folgendes:
> ...



stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst ^^ viel besser wird der garnicht XD


frag mihc nur gerade warum er sich fertige PCs aussucht und wahrscheinlich wirds daran liegen dass auch nicht jeder mal grad zuhause nen rechner zusammen bauen kann. das kam mir nur auch etwas zu spät


----------



## Resch (1. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> wer bei sich bei amazon über hohe preise beschwert und dann alternate empiehlt hat auch nich mal alle nüsse anner palme... sry aber anders kann ich das beim besten willen nicht ausdrücken



Ich denke das du mit so einer Ausdrucksweise "nich mal alle nüsse anner palme" hast. Zumal Alternate in den einzelnen Komponenten Bereich nicht teuerer ist als der Rest. Hab selber mal vergleichsweise die selben Komponenten bei Hardwareversand und ALternate raus gesucht und da kam ein Unterschied von nicht einmal 10€ zustande was bei einem preis von 400+€ wohl kaum ein Unterschied ist.

Editieren wäre für dich ganz hilfreich, schau mal unter deinen Beitrag da gibts sogar ein Button wo so was drauf steht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (1. März 2010)

ItchyDD schrieb:


> also zur zeit habe ich DSL 2000, aber DSL 16000 ist bereits geplant wenn ich Vertrag verlängern kann im April.



schade nur, das die Bandbreite kaum eine Rolle spielt, sondern fast nur die Anbindung.

Was bringen dir 16000, wenn du nur 20k übertragen musst, die aber 400ms brauchen bis sie bei dir sind? genau, einen Besuch auf dem Friedhof


----------



## Relief (1. März 2010)

Hiho,

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich die Hardware selbst zusammenstellen und in diesem Fall auch slebst zusammenbauen oder wie es Alternate anbietetet von denen zusammenbauen lassen.

Ich persönlich finde, das hat mehrer vorteile:

1. Kannst genau die Komponenten reinbauen die du willst.
2. günstige Komplettsysteme meist mit billiger/gedrosselter Graka ausgerüstet sind.
3. Du nicht genau weist wo sie was gespart haben und/oder evtl. billiger hardware verbaut haben.
4. Wer kennt das nicht?: will man nachrüsten kommt es hier und da zu Problemen (Gehäuse zu eng/ fehlende Anschlussmöglicherkeiten des Netzteils etc. nicht weiter schlimm aber muss man halt in solche dinge dann wider neu investieren.)
5. Kannst du dann Stolz darauf sein, wenn das System läuft, was du schönes vollbracht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: noch ein Punkt den ich für wichtig halte: Verständniss für das System!

Ich möchte hier keine Schleichwerbung machen, aber ich link hier mal Alternate:

http://www.alternate...n=1&tn=BUILDERS


PS: Mit Amd bauteilen kommst "gut und günstig" weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei fragen kannst dich gerne melden....

MFG Relief


----------



## langer86 (1. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst ^^ viel besser wird der garnicht XD
> 
> 
> frag mihc nur gerade warum er sich fertige PCs aussucht und wahrscheinlich wirds daran liegen dass auch nicht jeder mal grad zuhause nen rechner zusammen bauen kann. das kam mir nur auch etwas zu spät




nicht jeder selber bauen kann???

leute it's 2010 ya know!!

schraubenzieher wird wohl jeder haben und wenn man bei YT mal "computerbild pc bauen" eintippselt kommt sogar noch ne idiotensichere videoanleitung.. toll oder? medien sind echt was feines =)

also daran wirds wohl kaum liegen...


----------



## Kagaru (1. März 2010)

Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen noch ein wenig zu sparen .
denn früher oder später wirst du dich ärgern das du "nur" 500 euro ausgegeben hast.

Ich sag es mal so . lieber noch 2-3 Monate sparen , dann einen neuen Rechner holen anstatt gleich und einen billigen ^^
Da hat man mehr ärger mit (durch etliche Nachrüstungen etc) als Freude .
Denn man möchte ja nicht immer nur Wow spielen ^^ sondern auch mal neuere spiele die auf den Markt kommen .

Noch ein Rat zu Media Markt, Saturn und co .
wenn man dort Rechner , Hardware etc kauft , bekommt man sie nur überteuert ... 
Vielleicht hat man mal Glück und es wird nicht so teuer , aber meist hast du in der Hardware noch Händlerkosten , Tansport, Umsatz und Lagerkosten drin .

Da ich gelesen habe dass du nicht weißt wie man einen Rechner selber zusammen baut ,
biete Alternate oder andere online Anbieter meist einen System Builder an.
Da kannst du Hardware reinhauen was du haben möchtest und die bauen ihn dir zusamm und verschicken ihn dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommst du auf jeden Fall besser und günstiger hin als bei einem 0815 noname Rechner von Saturn .
(meisten angaben bei media markt,saturn und co . sind solche die den anschein haben gut zu sein . Auf den arbeitsspeicher wird meistens weniger eingegangen . z.b. hersteller oder die latenzen sucht man fehlens, was aber sehr wichtig ist , billiger arbeitsspeicher zieht das ganze system mit runter . bei festplatten schreiben sie fast nie die kopier und schreib geschwindigkeiten dazu[kann man auch vernachlässigen , aber ich z.b. möchte wissen was mein system kann] .grafikkarten hören sich meist gut an sind aber keine gaming grafikkarten. dazu muss man sich benchmarks anschauen !! Aber das wichtigste noch ist das Motherboard / Mainboard . Achte darauf das es ein gutes ist und nicht solches , was du nach einen jahr umtauschen kannst weil es so wenig ausstattung hat , dass du verzweifelst ,weil du keine Festplatte mehr anschließen kannst wegen zu wenigen s-ata2 anschlüssen ^^)

naja das war mal ein wenig zu dem thema Rechner xD
ich denke hiernach gibt es wieder viele die Kritik ausüben werden aber was solls ^^

mfg Dave


----------



## Relief (1. März 2010)

Also ich kann Kagaru nur zustimmen was das mit den Mediamarkt, Saturn PCs betrifft,

Aber das mit den 500€ kann ich nur bedingt beipflichten. wenn du Intel willst dann aufjedenfall aber ein z.B Phenom II X4 965BE kostet 150€? und damit is man gut beraten für den Preis.

Habe ein 4 Jahre alten Rechner bei dem ich bis aus Graka (Sapphier HD4870, 1024 GDDR5) nichts verändert und kann bis heute jedes neue Spiel auf mindestens mittlerer Grafik Spielen auf einem 22Zoll. Mit der Neuen Graka hab ich bis heute ca 600€ Für das System ausgeben.

Aus diesem Grund und der Erfahrung meiner Freunde für die ich schon Systeme zusammengestellt habe behaupte ich dass du keine 1000€ für einen PC ausgeben musst um min. 4 Jahre damit Spielen zu können. Es sei denn du willst immer jedes Spiel auf höchster Grafik mit 100fps und auf einem 30Zoll. Dann empfehle ich dir http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/heimburo/Desktops/alienware-aurora-alx/pd.aspx?refid=alienware-aurora-alx&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1


.....


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (1. März 2010)

Ich machs mal kurz und knapp... 

Guckst Du hier: http://www.serhend.de/

Da kannste sie selber was zusammenstellen, oder die von denen zusammengebauten Systeme kaufen
und günstig sind sie auch noch!

So long!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

An deiner Stelle, lieber TE, würde ich mal ein besuch im Technik-Unterforum machen...

-> Buffed -> TechnikForum -> RechnerThread

Da bist du besser aufgehoben und auch beraten als hier im WoW-Forum.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2010)

ItchyDD schrieb:


> also zur zeit habe ich DSL 2000, aber DSL 16000 ist bereits geplant wenn ich Vertrag verlängern kann im April.



Schon vergewissert das die Leitungen DSL 16000 überhaupt schaffen? Nacher schmeisste unnötig Geld zum Fenster raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (1. März 2010)

Mh also für 500 Euro hab ich mir nen deutlich besseren PC zusammengeschraubt... Das ist nunmal der extreme Vorteil vom "Eigenbau". Wenn du einen Schraubenzieher "bedienen" kannst, mach es selber - du wirst sehen, du sparst enorm.

Vergleichsweise: In MM kostet ein "guter" Computer bei uns in der Schweiz ~ 800-1200 Euro (Gut bewusst mit "", da das relativ ist). So einen PC kannst du dir locker für die Hälfte zusammenbauen. Alles Abzocke (umgangssprachlich "Marge" genannt *g*).

Dazu kommt, dass die Fertig-PCs meist nicht gut aufeinander abgestimmt sind und die Leistung sogar mindern können.

Zu der "eigentlichen" Frage aber: WoW müsste gut laufen. Auf Ultra wohl kaum überall flüssig, aber wenn du die Schatten runterdrehst, die man wirklich nicht auf dem Max. braucht, klappts.


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

langer86 schrieb:


> nicht jeder selber bauen kann???
> 
> leute it's 2010 ya know!!
> 
> ...


geht halt auch darum ob man dazu lust hast. vorallem brauchste MIR nicht zu erklären das das geht weils nicht mein rechner werden soll. aber wenn ich davon keine ahnung hätte könnts auch noch so tolle anleitungen geben, ich würd die finger von lassen. 


wenn ich net koche kann bestell ich mir auch lieber ne pizza als im internet nach nem rezept zu suchen.


----------



## Arandes (1. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> wenn ich net koche kann bestell ich mir auch lieber ne pizza als im internet nach nem rezept zu suchen.




Ist halt wie mit allem im Leben so - wenn du es selber machen kannst, wird es billiger und du weisst zudem, was drin ist.


----------



## zwergchief (1. März 2010)

Aber mal davon abgesehen, dass alles zu teuer ist und Eigenbaublabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab nen Q6600@3,0ghz, 8GB RAM, WoW auf ner extra Festplatte und ne 9800gtx+ und habe in Eisenschmiede 140fps, aber im 25er-Raid beim AoE ca 12fps. Einstellungen habe ich auf Ultra, ausser Schatten, die sind aus. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich mir ner Auflösung von 1920x1080 spiele und das alles ein wenig runterreißt. Es ist also ganz unterschiedlich, wie WoW läuft.


----------



## Arandes (1. März 2010)

zwergchief schrieb:


> Aber mal davon abgesehen, dass alles zu teuer ist und Eigenbaublabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fände ich komisch. Denn ich hab in etwa ein ähnliches System und in Raids sowie in Städten meine konstanten 60 FPS. Was ich aber gern mal hatte, waren 5-12 FPS, als ich noch ein veraltetes Addon draufhatte (RPHelper). Seither spiele ich nur noch ohne - vl. liegts bei dir auch daran? Weil Auflösung usw. hab ich genauso ^-^


----------



## Kehlas (1. März 2010)

ItchyDD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte mir in den kommenden Wochen einen neuen Rechner anschaffen, da mein alter eine echte Hardwarekrüge ist.
> Nur als alleinstehender Azubi hat man ja nicht die Kohle um mal eben den IMBA-PC für 1000 Euro ranzuholen. Fürs selber zusammenbauen hab ich keinen Plan von, kenne auch keinen der das machen könnte
> ...




Kurz und knapp und nicht falsche verstehen, dein aktueller PC ist, sagen wir ..Scheiße !^^


----------



## Bighorn (1. März 2010)

Ein PC läßt sich heute im Blindflug selber zusammen bauen, ganz ohne Videoanleitung. Kabel und Stecker sind alle farblich markiert und die Handbücher mit ein bischen englisch gut zu vestehen.


Von einem Fertiggerät aus dem "Supermarkt" kann ich nur abraten. 
Nimmt man die Garantie in Anspruch ist der Rechner erst einmal für Tage oder Wochen erst einmal weg.
Möchte man selber etwas machen und sucht im Internet etwas über die Einzelkomponente wird man meißt nicht fündig. Mainboard und Grafikkarten sind so nicht im Handel erhältlich weil es abgespeckte und billige Versionen sind. Zu erkennen an einer kleinen Buchstabenänderung in der Bezeichnung.

Ich kenne ganze extreme Fälle da ließ sich dann nicht einmal andere Hardwäre einbauen. Nicht einmal ein neuer RAM Baustein. Das vorinstallierte Betriessystem hat die Änderung nicht akzeptiert.


Ein PC verliert im übrigen nicht die Garantie wenn man ihn aufrüstet. Vorausgesetzt man handelt beim rum basteln nicht grob fahrlässig. In ein fertiges Gerät kann man also ohne Probleme selber eine zweite Grafikkarte, Speicher oder weitere Laufwerke einbauen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.


Von HP Rechner kann ich dir aus langer Erfahrung im Geschäft sowieso nur abraten, das ist allerliederlichster Pastikscheiß. Tastatur und Maus sind nicht mal die Rohstoffe wert aus dennen sie gefertigt wurden. Da wirst dich nach einem Tag schon mächtig ärgern.


----------



## Caramon (1. März 2010)

Erste Empfehlung: Den ganzen Thread vielleicht mal ins PC-Technik Forum verschieben. Weil da lesen ihn mehr Leute, die Ahnung von solchen Sachen haben.

Zweite Empfehlung: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139736-pc-zusammenstellungen-februarmaerz-2010/ z.B. mal checken. Fixe und günstige PC's zum zocken.


----------



## Darkdamien (1. März 2010)

www.one.de
kann ich durch die bank sehr empfehlen, schon einiges dort gekauft, service ist auch top und schnell


----------



## Messerset (1. März 2010)

Ziemlich gut.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. März 2010)

PC-Technik Forum auf Buffed

schau da mal vorbei....


Edit: Willkommen im Technik Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. März 2010)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> www.one.de
> kann ich durch die bank sehr empfehlen, schon einiges dort gekauft, service ist auch top und schnell



Nein, nein, nein, nein. Hab ich schon "nein" gesagt?
One ist wirklich der letzte Shop, wo ich nen PC kaufen würde. :S


----------

